# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Forcer un saut de page

## thga47

Bonjour  tous,

Je dois imprimer les CGV au dos de factures et de diffrents documents commerciaux et je n'arrive pas  trouver de solution convenable. Quelqu'un a-t-il dj t confront  ce problme et comment l'a-t-il rsolu ?

Merci.

----------


## thga47

Bonjour,

Pour commencer, les pages recto sortiront sur le verso et inversement, sinon il y a des risques que le dernier verso ne s'imprime pas.

   - cration d'un entte de rapport contenant les CGV  imprimer
   - dans l'entte de page mettre la formule suivante "if (PageNumber mod 2) =0 then false else true" via l'expert section dans "Supprimer (sans exploration)"
   - cration d'un groupe sur une variable qui doit tre unique (par exemple id ligne)
   - l'entte de ce groupe doit contenir les CGV  imprimer et mettre les formules suivantes "if (PageNumber mod 2)>0 and PageNumBer>1 then false else true" via l'expert section dans "Supprimer (sans exploration)" et "Nouvelle page aprs"
   - dans le dtail mettre la formule suivante "if (PageNumber mod 2)=0 then false else true dans "Supprimer (sans exploration)" et "if (PageNumber mod 2)>1 then true else false" dans "Nouvelle page avant" via l'expert section
   - le pied de groupe ne doit pas tre visible cocher "Supprimer (sans exploration)" via l'expert section
   - dans le pied de page, mettre la formule suivante "if (PageNumber mod 2)=0 then false else true" via l'expert section dans "Supprimer (sans exploration)"

Si cela peut aider quelqu'un

Bonne journe

----------

